# Feb 5th and 6th



## UVSHTSTRM (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey why not!

Well with 3-6 inches tomorrow mid morning in NH and another 1-2 feet Wednesday morning, why not look ahead to this weekend.

I don't put much faith in long term forecast, especially those from NECN, but Matt Noyes is anticipating another major snow for central and southern New England.  We'll see!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 1, 2011)

HA! Sweetness! NWS already had a 40% chance of snow slated for Saturday in CT....


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2011)

Matt Noyes thinks so, but he tweeted that he's holding off on even mentioning it till after this one is over.  He's very sensitive to the hyping.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 1, 2011)

billski said:


> Matt Noyes thinks so, but he tweeted that he's holding off on even mentioning it till after this one is over.  He's very sensitive to the hyping.



Which is all the more reason why I started the Feb 8/9 discussion thread when Matt briefly tweeted about it last night.  

In online weather forum land, this one (8/9) is getting more interest than the 5/6 storm as of now


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 1, 2011)

didnt i see a potential 11/12th storm too??


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 2, 2011)

The funny thing is, it's snowing out hard here in Claremont, NH, an area where Matt Noyes had a big 15-24 inch bullseye, and I doubt we have more than 4 inches of snow, and maybe 2-3 hours of moderate snow left before it winds down.  That being said, we will probably get more on Saturday (minor storm) then today, minus the hype.

Bill, Matt Noyes is one of the biggest over estimators of snow on the planet and he hypes the crap out of storms.  The thing is he is very good at his job, good presence on screen, loves weather etc, so people tend to look past his early over hype of storms.  Either way, I still have to shovel and it's is snowing so I am happy.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 2, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> The funny thing is, it's snowing out hard here in Claremont, NH, an area where Matt Noyes had a big 15-24 inch bullseye, and I doubt we have more than 4 inches of snow, and maybe 2-3 hours of moderate snow left before it winds down.  That being said, we will probably get more on Saturday (minor storm) then today, minus the hype.
> 
> Bill, Matt Noyes is one of the biggest over estimators of snow on the planet and he hypes the crap out of storms.  The thing is he is very good at his job, good presence on screen, loves weather etc, so people tend to look past his early over hype of storms.  Either way, I still have to shovel and it's is snowing so I am happy.



I personally like the guy too but don't follow NECN, so I can't attest to his accuracy very much.  Was that just for today's storm or the 2 day total?  The only reason I ask is that with two storms so close together, there have been a lot of maps depicting each of the 2 separate storms PLUS one for a 2 day total.  There are so many numbers floating around out there now (not to mention the recent changes) that there is now just information overload....heck, I don't even track more than one or two other sources for comparison sake--it's just too much to keep track of.

By the way, you're going to be into some heavier snow the next hour or two if you're not already...we're into the heavier "showery" type snow mixed in (southern NH)...all different types of flakes and intensities.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 2, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> I personally like the guy too but don't follow NECN, so I can't attest to his accuracy very much.  Was that just for today's storm or the 2 day total?  The only reason I ask is that with two storms so close together, there have been a lot of maps depicting each of the 2 separate storms PLUS one for a 2 day total.  There are so many numbers floating around out there now (not to mention the recent changes) that there is now just information overload....heck, I don't even track more than one or two other sources for comparison sake--it's just too much to keep track of.
> 
> By the way, you're going to be into some heavier snow the next hour or two if you're not already...we're into the heavier "showery" type snow mixed in (southern NH)...all different types of flakes and intensities.



I saw those heavier bands and they have indeed arrived.  I measuered just prior to the bands getting here so we will see how much falls over the next couple hours.  4 inches prior so we'll see.  Looks like that sleet line is getting close too.


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm in for Fri-Sat.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 2, 2011)

Another 6" of snow on top of the foot + would make for a good weekend in my book.


----------



## Greg (Feb 2, 2011)

Fingers crossed for a SoVT hit.


----------



## reefer (Feb 2, 2011)

billski said:


> I'm in for Fri-Sat.




QUOTE=Greg;596491]Fingers crossed for a SoVT hit.[/QUOTE]


Looking like Friday/Saturday for me. Maybe Sunday if I "get stranded". Most of my housemates are in Utah and I think I have the place at Mt. Snow to myself - if you're interested PM me.
Tentatively Mt. Snow Friday, Magic Saturday (and Sunday) if the stars align.


----------



## Greg (Feb 2, 2011)

reefer said:


> Looking like Friday/Saturday for me. Maybe Sunday if I "get stranded". Most of my housemates are in Utah and I think I have the place at Mt. Snow to myself - if you're interested PM me.
> Tentatively Mt. Snow Friday, Magic Saturday (and Sunday) if the stars align.



Aiming for Magic on Sunday. Bell to bell. I'll make it home by half time...


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2011)

calling for snow Sat night and Monday.  NWS Tauton, MA also says for next week:  "
THURSDAY AND FRIDAY...
ANOTHER POSSIBLE STORM?"

I think I'll just move north, where they don't have so much snow 

Shifting ski days to Sun-Mon


----------



## Glenn (Feb 3, 2011)

NWS Albany says possible advisory snow for SoVT. But they're not 100% sure on how it tracks. Hopefully, they'll have a better idea by tomorrow AM.


----------



## lerops (Feb 3, 2011)

billski said:


> I think I'll just move north, where they don't have so much snow



:smile:


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 3, 2011)

Accuweather has issued their snowfall map for Friday night - Saturday. 
6-10 inches for SoVT and SoNH! 

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/45322/weekend-snowstorm-eyes-appalac-1.asp


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2011)

This map just blows my mind.  We only saw a few red dots last year in the northern reaches of VT and ME


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 3, 2011)

billski said:


> This map just blows my mind.  We only saw a few red dots last year in the northern reaches of VT and ME



I've never really been a fan of that NOAA map as it seems cartoony and the depth distribution doesn't make sence in a lot of cases. I much prefer this one but it can't be image linked into the forum. The distribution makes a lot more sence (e.g. you can specifically see the backbone of the Green mtns). NOHRSC Interactive Snowdepth Map


----------



## Glenn (Feb 3, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> Accuweather has issued their snowfall map for Friday night - Saturday.
> 6-10 inches for SoVT and SoNH!
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/45322/weekend-snowstorm-eyes-appalac-1.asp




:beer:


----------



## drjeff (Feb 3, 2011)

Glenn said:


> :beer:



Sounds like a primo day for AM Express @ Mount Snow!


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 3, 2011)

Mt Holly has issued a Winter Storm Watch for up to 6-Inches of snow for Sat in the Pocono's (Blue and Camelback).  TV showed a possible snow to mix to r@#N this morning.  Hopefully we get the former and it extends up to Elk which I'm supposed to ski Sunday.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2011)

4aprice said:


> Mt Holly has issued a Winter Storm Watch for up to 6-Inches of snow for Sat in the Pocono's (Blue and Camelback).  TV showed a possible snow to mix to r@#N this morning.  Hopefully we get the former and it extends up to Elk which I'm supposed to ski Sunday.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Yeah, NJ needs more snow too.  You have to catch up with southern New England


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 3, 2011)

billski said:


> Yeah, NJ needs more snow too.  You have to catch up with southern New England



Oh you should hear the whining down here Bill.  I just care about NEPA and north.  Yeah we're behind Sundown but some of the Pocono woods are skiable(rare) too and its been an incredible year down here.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Glenn (Feb 3, 2011)

Not a bad call Jeff!  But if we can get there by 8:30, 9:00.....I'd be happy. :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 3, 2011)

4aprice said:


> Mt Holly has issued a Winter Storm Watch for up to 6-Inches of snow for Sat in the Pocono's (Blue and Camelback).  TV showed a possible snow to mix to r@#N this morning.  Hopefully we get the former and it extends up to Elk which I'm supposed to ski Sunday.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


Hey, I'm going to Elk on Sunday.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 4, 2011)

Maybe 4" in SoVT according to NWS Albany. They're saying some mixing could occur? They'll confirm in the model runs this afternoon. 

I like Winn's forecast better....3-5" of snow.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Maybe 4" in SoVT according to NWS Albany. They're saying some mixing could occur? They'll confirm in the model runs this afternoon.
> 
> I like Winn's forecast better....3-5" of snow.



Probably low end though but leaving some wiggle room to cover any northward trends we've been seeing lately.  It'll be close again on the mixing so we're just about the same on it...will tweak it this afternoon if needed.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 4, 2011)

Sounds like a plan! Lovin' your website Winn...the resort specific forecasts are awesome. 

Did you see the mention you got on Mt. Snow's page? http://mountsnow.com/no-business-like-snow-business/


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Sounds like a plan! Lovin' your website Winn...the resort specific forecasts are awesome.
> 
> Did you see the mention you got on Mt. Snow's page? http://mountsnow.com/no-business-like-snow-business/



Thank you Glenn for the kind words and the link!  Wow! :beer:


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 4, 2011)

So, the timing of this is more Saturday afternoon into evening than Saturday morning for So VT, correct?  Trying to figure out this weekend's drive north.  One heading to compete at Okemo on Saturday, two wanting to ski at Mt. Snow, but not till Sunday.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 4, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> So, the timing of this is more Saturday afternoon into evening than Saturday morning for So VT, correct?  Trying to figure out this weekend's drive north.  One heading to compete at Okemo on Saturday, two wanting to ski at Mt. Snow, but not till Sunday.



Yes, light snow breaking out across S VT late PM (maybe just after lunch) and mainly overnight so timing should work out for travel.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 4, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Thank you Glenn for the kind words and the link!  Wow! :beer:



Had to share that one for ya. 

Here's the interesting part...it looks like this is going to start in the AM down in CT. So I'm wondering if this will keep the day trippers from heading north. Either that...or everyone will come up tonight instead. :razz:


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Here's the interesting part...it looks like this is going to start in the AM down in CT. So I'm wondering if this will keep the day trippers from heading north. Either that...or everyone will come up tonight instead. :razz:



That's my dilemma.  Drive with the masses tonight or deal with the snow mid day tomorrow.  Think its going to be two vehicles this weekend to do both.

Thanks for the info Win!


----------



## Vortex (Feb 4, 2011)

We are taking 3 different cars arriving two different days, leaving for home 3 seperate days. I am skiing 3 different mountains, SR, Loon and Pats.  I am still confused.

What is the time frame for the snow in the  Southern Whites and  the Western mountains of Maine? Please.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Had to share that one for ya.



And to be completely honest, our 2-day forecast eventually worked out but not exactly how we planned.  The 1st storm (Tues) gave us a bit more than expected while the 2nd (Wed) gave us a bit less.  There was a time when I bumped it up to 15-20 for a day but took it back down.  I believe we had 2-5" for Tues, plus 12-18" for Wed (total 14-23")...I think their 2 day total was about 19".


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 4, 2011)

Bob R said:


> We are taking 3 different cars arriving two different days, leaving for home 3 seperate days. I am skiing 3 different mountains, SR, Loon and Pats.  I am still confused.
> 
> What the time frame for the snow in the  Southern Whites and  the Western mountains of Maine? Please.



Mostly overnight and a bit into early Sunday AM...should be fringe light snow.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 4, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> That's my dilemma.  Drive with the masses tonight or deal with the snow mid day tomorrow.  Think its going to be two vehicles this weekend to do both.
> 
> Thanks for the info Win!



Yup.  I'm thinking that I-91 North this evening won't exactly be my quickest ride ever


----------



## Vortex (Feb 4, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Mostly overnight and a bit into early Sunday AM...should be fringe light snow.




Thank you very much.  This involves some teen age driving.


----------



## Greg (Feb 4, 2011)

I hope to be out of CT on 91 by 6 am on Sunday. Aiming for an early chair at Magic. Can't Wait!


----------



## hammer (Feb 4, 2011)

Bob R said:


> Thank you very much.  This involves some teen age driving.


Hopefully your nerves won't be shot by Monday night...enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks hammer.  I may end up driving his car home and leave him the Suv.  Gametime decision.  Its all good.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 4, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> That's my dilemma.  Drive with the masses tonight or deal with the snow mid day tomorrow.  Think its going to be two vehicles this weekend to do both.
> 
> Thanks for the info Win!



I vote for heading up tonight. We've had mostly 2 hour rides up this season...door to door. Some even a little less. The "longest" ride was had was 2.5. It always feels longer when you slow down in Hartford...then in Springfield...again in Holyoke....then Northampton.


----------



## reefer (Feb 4, 2011)

Greg said:


> I hope to be out of CT on 91 by 6 am on Sunday. Aiming for an early chair at Magic. Can't Wait!



Still planning on being there Sunday. DoubleEject wants to do Magic Saturday and Mt. Snow Sunday, I think I'll pull rank over him however..........................................


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I vote for heading up tonight. We've had mostly 2 hour rides up this season...door to door. Some even a little less. The "longest" ride was had was 2.5. It always feels longer when you slow down in Hartford...then in Springfield...again in Holyoke....then Northampton.



It is not so much the ride up tonight as the day tomorrow.  I will be bringing work - either to do at the condo, or in the lodge at Okemo - and I've got a 10 year old that doesn't want to ski, wants no part of standing slopeside to watch his brother compete, nor hang out in the lodge.  And leaving tonight, leaves an 18 year old home in a an empty house for two nights.  Going with working from home, missing the competition and driving up in the snow Saturday afternoon.  Seems like the safer route.  :???:

Kids make this ski thing so complicated.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 4, 2011)

Latest local forecast (NH) has changed for tomorrow night.  Apparently the snow will shift north as will the rain.  Looks like ski country for Me, NH, and Vt will make out the best.  They are saying the sleet will move in as far north as southern VT, SW NH, Lakes Region of NH and parts of southern Maine.  Snow totals have been upped to 4-8 inches + for the the ski country areas.  I think originally most were calling for little snow into the mountains and 3-6 for central NH.  I guess at this point I won't hold my breath.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 5, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Latest local forecast (NH) has changed for tomorrow night.  Apparently the snow will shift north as will the rain.  Looks like ski country for Me, NH, and Vt will make out the best.  They are saying the sleet will move in as far north as southern VT, SW NH, Lakes Region of NH and parts of southern Maine.  Snow totals have been upped to 4-8 inches + for the the ski country areas.  I think originally most were calling for little snow into the mountains and 3-6 for central NH.  I guess at this point I won't hold my breath.



Yep, BIG changes...just updated today's forecast.  Northern areas make out good tonight (all snow)...southern resorts mixing overnight.  Northern Maine resorts could make out the best.  

I just saw that I'm close to amounts you just posted--fairly weak storm/low snow to liquid ratios/less than optimal dynamics, etc


----------



## octopus (Feb 5, 2011)

so, sunday river is going to be all snow? i'm heading up tomorow morning for a week there, hoping for some fresh


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2011)

WinnChill - thoughts on Magic?


----------



## Masskier (Feb 5, 2011)

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service burlington vt
356 am est sat feb 5 2011

nyz034-035-vtz003>009-017-018-052200-
/o.new.kbtv.ws.w.0005.110205t2100z-110206t1200z/
western essex-eastern essex-orleans-essex-western chittenden-
lamoille-caledonia-washington-western addison-eastern chittenden-
eastern addison-
including the cities of...lake placid...port henry...
Ticonderoga...newport...island pond...burlington...johnson...
Stowe...st. Johnsbury...montpelier...middlebury...vergennes...
Underhill...bristol...ripton
356 am est sat feb 5 2011

...winter storm warning in effect from 4 pm this afternoon to
7 am est sunday...

The national weather service in burlington has issued a winter
storm warning...which is in effect from 4 pm this afternoon to
7 am est sunday.

* locations...essex county of new york and central and northern
  vermont...except franklin and grand isle counties.

* hazard types...heavy snow.

* accumulations...6 to 10 inches.

* timing...snow will develop this evening and continue overnight
  before tapering off after sunrise sunday.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 5, 2011)

Greg said:


> WinnChill - thoughts on Magic?



Ugh.  I hate it that's is such a drastic change.  They'll likely get in on some of that mixing late this PM/evening (light snow to start--then mixing between sleet/freezing rain...maybe a couple tenths of an inch of liquid).  It'll end as some snow but not much.  The mixing could make it northward enough for K-ton, perhaps Sugarbush.  This won't be a huge storm but enough to tamp things down.  Will evaluate new data coming in now and keep you posted.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 5, 2011)

octopus said:


> so, sunday river is going to be all snow? i'm heading up tomorow morning for a week there, hoping for some fresh



They should actually be ok.  The low traverses the area keeping the mixing line JUST south.  And that area should do the best for snow from this storm anyways--anywhere from the northern Whites through the Mahoosic Range should do good...just over a half a foot...maybe close to a foot???


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 5, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> They should actually be ok.  The low traverses the area keeping the mixing line JUST south.  And that area should do the best for snow from this storm anyways--anywhere from the northern Whites through the Mahoosic Range should do good...just over a half a foot...maybe close to a foot???



We'll likely upgrade their potential accumulations today too--stand by.


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2011)

Winn - MRG safe?


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 5, 2011)

Greg said:


> Winn - MRG safe?



Close--very close but they _should _be ok...probably on the doorstep for Middlebury/Sugarbush.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 5, 2011)

so stowe,jay peak and Smuggs notch should be all snow for tommorow I might have to check out smuggs tommorow I still have my price chopper book,is that what your thinking Winn?


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 5, 2011)

Scotty said:


> so stowe,jay peak and Smuggs notch should be all snow for tommorow I might have to check out smuggs tommorow I still have my price chopper book,is that what your thinking Winn?



Yep.  It's weird of all the changes within the last day but the latest track brings too much mixing in for southern areas this time.  That shifts the snow belt right across the northern Greens thru Whites and thru Sugarloaf


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you Winn for all your great forecast and updating the crazy new england winter weather your 1 of the best weather person their is!


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 5, 2011)

Scotty said:


> Thank you Winn for all your great forecast and updating the crazy new england winter weather your 1 of the best weather person their is!



Thank YOU Scotty!  It's been a challenging year--we pretty much had to call an audible on this one.  But we just hope we can help folks make those ski decisions a little better--especially with so much $ at stake these days.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 5, 2011)

MommaBear, 
Hope it all worked out. That's a lot to juggle at once.  Traffic was a bear last night. An hour and 45 to Springfield. Ugh!!

SoVT update : Snow, sleet and some freezing rain. Snow/sleet right now. We re in Dummerston now. NWS says 1500ft+ should be mostly snow. We're at about 900...so some mixing. Fingers crossed for mostly snow at Mt Snow.


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 5, 2011)

Glenn said:


> MommaBear,
> Hope it all worked out. That's a lot to juggle at once.  Traffic was a bear last night. An hour and 45 to Springfield. Ugh!!
> 
> SoVT update : Snow, sleet and some freezing rain. Snow/sleet right now. We re in Dummerston now. NWS says 1500ft+ should be mostly snow. We're at about 900...so some mixing. Fingers crossed for mostly snow at Mt Snow.



Thank you for the update Glen!  Came on here specifically to see if anyone mentioned the weather/roads.  Been raining here in CT all day - no snow or sleet, just rain.  Snowing hard at Okemo an hour ago.  Hitting the road now finally.  Snow/sleet I can handle.  Hopefully, no ice.  Lots of water on the road ways in CT - if anyone is heading back this way.


----------



## iSki (Feb 5, 2011)

Son n the old man left Cannon at 400 pm with steady snowball. Now I'm sitting at Truants having sTall T n T and its puking! An inch on the ground when we pulled in to the lot!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow!  Bummer on all rain in CT. Drive safe heading up here. Not sure on how the roads are. It's been pretty warm.....upper 20's low 30's.  Hopefully, you'll be fine for the most part. Keep us posted.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 5, 2011)

Snow out pretty good here in Claremont, NH.  Big snowflakes, big snowflakes always seem to be a precursor to non snow precip.  Also according the latest radar, Southern Vermont is getting some really heavy rain....not sure if the radar is just spazing out or if that is the case.  Sleet in already moving into NH.  However with all this negative stuff, it looks like Northern VT, NH and especially Maine are going to or are getting hammered with snow.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 5, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Snow out pretty good here in Claremont, NH.  Big snowflakes, big snowflakes always seem to be a precursor to non snow precip.  Also according the latest radar, Southern Vermont is getting some really heavy rain....not sure if the radar is just spazing out or if that is the case.  Sleet in already moving into NH.  However with all this negative stuff, it looks like Northern VT, NH and especially Maine are going to or are getting hammered with snow.



It's interesting you mentioned the radar thing.  During that transition zone from snow/ice/rain, the radar beam does reflect off of, or give higher returns, from melting snowflakes aloft.  There very well may be heavier showers but those often indicate a warmer zone aloft with melting/icing.  If you have a uniform layer of that aloft, you can utilize the radar console (the actual NWS radar workstations, called PUPS) to see how high that layer is aloft.  Just geeky, FYI stuff--probably not the best time for it considering the effect on our snow.


----------



## bassriver (Feb 5, 2011)

Will this be all snow for Bretton Woods or sleet mixing in?

Thanks!


----------



## billski (Feb 5, 2011)

Greg said:


> Winn - MRG safe?



WWF reports by phone it's dumping heavy in the Mad River Valley / Sugarbush @ 5pm


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 5, 2011)

bassriver said:


> Will this be all snow for Bretton Woods or sleet mixing in?
> 
> Thanks!



Mostly snow--only a brief, shot of sleet possible overnight...but should be short-lived.


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 5, 2011)

Started dumping not long ago on Burke.  30 mins into it and it looks promising.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 5, 2011)

Well shortly after my last report it changed over to sleet/snow, sleet, rain, now drizzle.  Looks like it might end soon and then the backside of the storm will move through.  Non Rain looks like it is getting as far north as Killington.


----------



## iSki (Feb 5, 2011)

5" in Lincoln NH now


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 5, 2011)

I spoke to my sis at Magic. They had snow all day and then started mixing in the evening. I hope not too bad as Im really looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2011)

nuked in Stowe from 5 to 10.   I'd say about 7 inches of HEAVY wet snow.  Going to be tiring skiing on the hill tomorrow.  Apparently there was some intense thunder and lightening snow.  I missed as I was checking out Stanley Jordan at the Performing Arts Center.  

the elusive thunder snow.  Never seen it


----------



## goldsbar (Feb 6, 2011)

23* and freezing rain in NJ turned to 23* and some snow/mixed in NY until 5 minutes before getting to the mountain in the Catskills (Belleayre).  Rain all day.  WTF does it take to snow!?!  Oh well, conditions were good on piste.


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 6, 2011)

10 inches on Burke!  Thunder and lightening snow was a first for me.  The lightening and thunder went on for a good 30 minutes, while it was dumping.  Never rained here, and it look awesome out there.  Heading out!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 6, 2011)

Ugh! All frozen rain in SoVT. What a bummer of a storm. I had my hopes set on at least 4" of snow. Oh well.


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2011)

Felt like spring down here today. If Gunbarrel had bumps, I might have ventured over to Sundown for a bit.


----------

